# "Rant" about being self conscious



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Ugh, I feel crappy today. Not sure if itÂ´s because I got off my antidepressants lately (I took them for 1 year and it did wonders for my moods and sometimes even my confidence) or if itÂ´s just a regular bad day. And IÂ´ve been feeling so good about myself lately since I started a really healthy diet and an exercise regimen to tone up a bit.

So just an hour ago looked through some old FOTDs on here (like 3y old) and noticed how much shinier and healthier my hair was, my lashes werel longer and my skin didnÂ´t have any hyperpigmented areas from past acne (like it does now..and I do everything to fade them which slowly works).

Pathetic, right? I told my fiancÃ© about this and he was like "Andrea you look exactly the same now" which I didnÂ´t believe.

He then said I have such low self esteem when it comes to my look sometimes. I agreed, and said that I also have good confidence sometimes, so itÂ´s not all bad all the time. Then i said that I just wanna be the "perfect me", so I wanna be me minus the small flaws I have...he said thatÂ´s a very unhealthy attitude.

So the bottom line is: IÂ´m even more self conscious than I like to admit (that is if my fiancÃ© is right) and he thinks I might have to get back on the antidepressants...which weÂ´ll see, IÂ´ll give it some time and try to work things out myself.

Oh, and the best thing is: My fiancÃ© has recently done 2 modelling jobs and heÂ´s going out with a bunch of other models tonight (male and female)!!! UGH!

To be honest hearing that brought tears to my eyes since I feel unattractive today. I havenÂ´t gotten all dolled up since my trip to see my fiancÃ©, and it sucks not getting the compliments from him like I did when I was over there with him.

It doesnÂ´t even help that I also model sometimes since-I always seem to concentrate on the flaws that I have, and I look at supermodels and think "ok most people think IÂ´m pretty, but it would be so nice to be as flawless as Gisele, Adriana etc"

Ok on a scale from 1-10, how screwed up am I?


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 30, 2008)

Well I'm sure this is the typicall answer you're gonna get, but just know that you're frickin gorgeous!!! I get so jealous when I look at the pictures you post on here, no lie!! I especially wish I could have your skin!!

I've been having those days a lot here lately too, I'm not sure why. I totally know what you mean. Used to I loved trying on clothes and doing my hair and makeup. But nowadays I think everything I try on looks like crap, and when I'm done getting ready I look like crap....and when I look at pictures from when we go out...I look like crap. I really don't know how to get past it...it usally ends up just being a phase, so I don't really know how to help!! Hang in there sweetie, I'm sure it will pass. And just know that pretty much every person you walk by on the street is probably like *wow* And I'm sure a lot of the guys and gals here are gonna agree!!


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Well I'm sure this is the typicall answer you're gonna get, but just know that you're frickin gorgeous!!! I get so jealous when I look at the pictures you post on here, no lie!! I especially wish I could have your skin!!
I've been having those days a lot here lately too, I'm not sure why. I totally know what you mean. Used to I loved trying on clothes and doing my hair and makeup. But nowadays I think everything I try on looks like crap, and when I'm done getting ready I look like crap....and when I look at pictures from when we go out...I look like crap. I really don't know how to get past it...it usally ends up just being a phase, so I don't really know how to help!! Hang in there sweetie, I'm sure it will pass. And just know that pretty much every person you walk by on the street is probably like *wow* And I'm sure a lot of the guys and gals here are gonna agree!!

see thatÂ´s what I mean by saying I would love to see myself through other peopleÂ´s eyes sometimes. I look at other people and I can always see at least one beautiful thing about them that makes me secretly jealous. It can be anything really. And do I do this with myself? NO. I pick out little flaws and tend to obsess over them.
Maybe it also doesnÂ´t help that I havenÂ´t gone out in the past month. After all how are you supposed to feel sexy if youÂ´re just sitting around the house (or standing in the operating room at the hospital wearing scrubs and stuff) in sweats, with no makeup and greasy, messy hair.


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 30, 2008)

I did this face when I read that :






You are seriously one of the prettiest girls I've seen in a long while and still do and every time you talk about your "flaws"... I'm thinking, "I wish I had those flaws at least". If anything you just might be having a bad day and if I had heard my guy was going out with a bunch of models - I would feel upset too. I think most people will, ya know?

I've seen photos of you on here without makeup and you're really gorgeous, not bullshitting.

So we're in the same boat at this moment - not feeling pretty. Dude, we need lives. Haha. How vain are we... Bah haha.

I would write more but I gotta run... expect part 2 in awhile.

Love you Anders, feel better! &lt;3


----------



## kaylin_marie (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Maybe it also doesnÂ´t help that I havenÂ´t gone out in the past month. After all how are you supposed to feel sexy if youÂ´re just sitting around the house (or standing in the operating room at the hospital wearing scrubs and stuff) in sweats, with no makeup and greasy, messy hair. I think that could very well be what's wrong with both of us. Due to circumstances similar to yours I have done nothing but sit around the house most of the time, for like the past several weeks. I think I can deffinately see a difference in my confidence level if I think back to when I went out a lot.
Wanna know what I see when I look at your pictures? Gorgeous skin, beautiful eyes, (fantastic eyebrows) and just an all around pretty much perfect face....I don't think I could pick out a flaw if you asked me too.


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 30, 2008)

I agree with the other girls. Whenever I see your pictures I'm blown away by how gorgeous you are. I come back and look at them often just because you're a joy to look at.

I would also feel glum and insecure if my boyfriend was going out with a whole bunch of models, especially if I was having an 'ugly' day..

I think it would be silly to just say 'oh for goodness sake LOOK at yourself, don't be foolish, you're gorgeous!' and leave it at that - because it's extremely difficult to see yourself as others see you...

maybe you could do some research online and find some confidence boosting exercises to do, or enroll in a course that teaches to techniques to increase confidence.

The way we percieve ourselves can affect our chances of success and also alter our relationships with the people around us, so it's really important to not only be the best Andi you can be physically, but also emotionally and psychologically. I think it's great you're working on the physical (even though you don't need to at all, you gorgeous thing you!) just so long as you don't neglect your emotional wellbeing!




best of luck chicken!


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 30, 2008)

Aww Andi



I would honestly be upset about the model thing too... But I bet you if those girls saw you, they would be so jealous of your looks. You're so thin and really really pretty, I love your skin. Even if it used to be better (it looks really good to me) it's still way better than a lot of models for example, even better than some of us on MUT.

As Kaylin said, I couldn't pick a flaw either, maybe too smart? Jk.



And about your hair, I think it's GORGEOUS, I don't think a lot of us would look at hair for the shinyness anyways.

I hope you feel better


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *kaylin_marie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I think that could very well be what's wrong with both of us. Due to circumstances similar to yours I have done nothing but sit around the house most of the time, for like the past several weeks. I think I can deffinately see a difference in my confidence level if I think back to when I went out a lot.
Wanna know what I see when I look at your pictures? Gorgeous skin, beautiful eyes, (fantastic eyebrows) and just an all around pretty much perfect face....I don't think I could pick out a flaw if you asked me too.

lol so we both need to go out! But since my fiancÃ© lives so far away itÂ´s not that much fun anymore, heÂ´s the best clubbing buddy ever.Thanks for the compliments, sweetie


----------



## La_Mari (Mar 30, 2008)

This might be creepy but I don't care. I have a makeup folder under my pictures on my laptop, I've been saving inspiration pics and pretty MU pics. I saved one of your eyes, I love how you did them.


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree with the other girls. Whenever I see your pictures I'm blown away by how gorgeous you are. I come back and look at them often just because you're a joy to look at.
I would also feel glum and insecure if my boyfriend was going out with a whole bunch of models, especially if I was having an 'ugly' day..

I think it would be silly to just say 'oh for goodness sake LOOK at yourself, don't be foolish, you're gorgeous!' and leave it at that - because it's extremely difficult to see yourself as others see you...

maybe you could do some research online and find some confidence boosting exercises to do, or enroll in a course that teaches to techniques to increase confidence.

The way we percieve ourselves can affect our chances of success and also alter our relationships with the people around us, so it's really important to not only be the best Andi you can be physically, but also emotionally and psychologically. I think it's great you're working on the physical (even though you don't need to at all, you gorgeous thing you!) just so long as you don't neglect your emotional wellbeing!




best of luck chicken!

thanks, Rosie. YouÂ´re right, compliments donÂ´t help much when you feel unattractive. I know when I feel like I look awesome I am so much more confident.Shawn told me he sees like a 100% boost in my confidence when I get ready to go out when my hair is done, makeup done and I wear something nice...so I guess itÂ´s obvious when I feel confident or when IÂ´m not. It shows to other people. I just donÂ´t feel beautiful without makeup, I really wished I would though...would save me tons of $ lol

I actually still do psychotherapy, but I never talked to my therapist about that aspect of my insecurities..I only talked to her about me being insecure about my abilities and intelligence...and since the beginning of the therapy I have felt much better about that aspect. So maybe itÂ´s time to talk about the appearance insecurities for once


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 30, 2008)

Andi, I would LOVE to look like you!


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *La_Mari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif This might be creepy but I don't care. I have a makeup folder under my pictures on my laptop, I've been saving inspiration pics and pretty MU pics. I saved one of your eyes, I love how you did them. aw thatÂ´s not creepy at all. I think way creepier things about other MuT members sometimes





Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I did this face when I read that :




You are seriously one of the prettiest girls I've seen in a long while and still do and every time you talk about your "flaws"... I'm thinking, "I wish I had those flaws at least". If anything you just might be having a bad day and if I had heard my guy was going out with a bunch of models - I would feel upset too. I think most people will, ya know?

I've seen photos of you on here without makeup and you're really gorgeous, not bullshitting.

So we're in the same boat at this moment - not feeling pretty. Dude, we need lives. Haha. How vain are we... Bah haha.

I would write more but I gotta run... expect part 2 in awhile.

Love you Anders, feel better! &lt;3

oh yeah we need lives. At least if we lived closer we could go party together. Partying usually puts me in a good mood. And alcohol does lol. But I need to save $, and going out is expensive.

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, I would LOVE to look like you!



I love you. lol


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 30, 2008)

Andi, I think you are very beautiful as well. But I also believe it is how we feel about ourselves that really counts.

I was curious about your anti depressants.

If it's not too personal - If you were doing so well on them, why did you decide to go off them?


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 30, 2008)

I don;t think you are screwed up at all. Everyone ahs insecurities... Off topic I think you are gorgeous!


----------



## daer0n (Mar 30, 2008)

Nobody is perfect Andi, you just have to learn to love yourself, with or without anti depressants, it's all about learning to do things, maybe not an easy thing for a woman, since women are always complaining about their flaws, no matter how small they are.

Feel blessed that you arent missing any limbs, that you are not riding a wheelchair, that you don't have any of these agressive diseases like leprosy, have you seen how these people look? You are lucky you are complete, and smart, feel lucky and happy that you have everything to be able to feel happy, cause you also are a healthy person.

We all have down times like you are, we all go through times like this, but you will get over it, hopefully not with taking anti depressants though, cause they are definitely not for you.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Mar 30, 2008)

I hope all of this advice is helping you! You are very beautiful and are just going through a rough spot. This will change but if it continues for a few weeks then maybe the antidepressents are the answer, talk to your doctor. I've been on a maintance dose of prozac for longer than you have been alive and it helps me...YMMV, however.


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Carolyn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Andi, I think you are very beautiful as well. But I also believe it is how we feel about ourselves that really counts.
I was curious about your anti depressants.

If it's not too personal - If you were doing so well on them, why did you decide to go off them?

I got on them in Feb 2006 when I had a depressive episode. I had several little ones throughout the year (I suffered from seasonal depression but never got any treatment) but this one was bad so it was necessary. That and psychotherapy helped me tremendously and I felt better than ever. But after a year I felt like it was time to end them (I waited till beginning of spring to be sure the seasonal depression wouldnÂ´t come back, but I was a bit nervous about stopping to take them).And now that IÂ´m off I realize how much it decreased my libido lol, cause itÂ´s all back and I like that hehe.

yeah sorry for that novel. If I get worse again IÂ´ll start taking them again, but I kinda want to be able to be "strong" without them. Unleast untill fall, which is when IÂ´ll take them again-just for the duration of fall/winter for my seasonal depression

Originally Posted by *daer0n* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Nobody is perfect Andi, you just have to learn to love yourself, with or without anti depressants, it's all about learning to do things, maybe not an easy thing for a woman, since women are always complaining about their flaws, no matter how small they are.
Feel blessed that you arent missing any limbs, that you are not riding a wheelchair, that you don't have any of these agressive diseases like leprosy, have you seen how these people look? You are lucky you are complete, and smart, feel lucky and happy that you have everything to be able to feel happy, cause you also are a healthy person.

We all have down times like you are, we all go through times like this, but you will get over it, hopefully not with taking anti depressants though, cause they are definitely not for you.

Yup I know I should be thankful. I am very thankful for my health, thatÂ´s why I am getting more and more health-conscious every day. But I was always critisized by my dad since I can remember, and I guess that kinda stuck with me cause now I do it to myself. ItÂ´s a really hard thing to shake off since all I ever got was "but youÂ´re not xyz enough" etc. Maybe thatÂ´s why IÂ´m also so into perfecting my appearance, to get attention from men? Since I never got it from my dad?
lol...Little Miss Freud in the making here, I like to analyze myself


----------



## han (Mar 30, 2008)

ITA with daron.


----------



## Lia (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I got on them in Feb 2006 when I had a depressive episode. I had several little ones throughout the year (I suffered from seasonal depression but never got any treatment) but this one was bad so it was necessary. That and psychotherapy helped me tremendously and I felt better than ever. But after a year I felt like it was time to end them (I waited till beginning of spring to be sure the seasonal depression wouldnÂ´t come back, but I was a bit nervous about stopping to take them).And now that IÂ´m off I realize how much it decreased my libido lol, cause itÂ´s all back and I like that hehe.

yeah sorry for that novel. If I get worse again IÂ´ll start taking them again, but I kinda want to be able to be "strong" without them. Unleast untill fall, which is when IÂ´ll take them again-just for the duration of fall/winter for my seasonal depression

Yup I know I should be thankful. I am very thankful for my health, thatÂ´s why I am getting more and more health-conscious every day. But I was always critisized by my dad since I can remember, and I guess that kinda stuck with me cause now I do it to myself. ItÂ´s a really hard thing to shake off since all I ever got was "but youÂ´re not xyz enough" etc. Maybe thatÂ´s why IÂ´m also so into perfecting my appearance, to get attention from men? Since I never got it from my dad?

lol...Little Miss Freud in the making here, I like to analyze myself





LOL at the self analyzing stuff - i do it a lot also.
ITA with everyone... And the criticizing part, it's the hardest to overcome .

I'm your fan and i want to have your hair (i want to shave mine, it looks yucky, and i don't have any patience to spend hours drying it and then putting rollers at the points because they're flat straight




).

Remember one thing: Gisele is 'perfect' because of photoshopping - she smokes, do you know? In no time she'll be filled with wrinkles around the mouth





And Adriana Lima has big front teeth.


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL at the self analyzing stuff - i do it a lot also.
ITA with everyone... And the criticizing part, it's the hardest to overcome .

I'm your fan and i want to have your hair (i want to shave mine, it looks yucky, and i don't have any patience to spend hours drying it and then putting rollers at the points because they're flat straight



).

Remember one thing: Gisele is 'perfect' because of photoshopping - she smokes, do you know? In no time she'll be filled with wrinkles around the mouth





And Adriana Lima has big front teeth.

haha girl you made me laugh so hard! I didnÂ´t know Gisele smokes. I heard an interview with her and she said she eats a lot of fast food. Yeah right!Btw I envy you cause you live in a country that undeniably has the most beautiful women, so think about it..every day you are probably getting more beautiful. It must be in the water or something. Maybe I should take a vacation there lol


----------



## Lia (Mar 30, 2008)

Beauty is on the eyes of the beholder, and what strikes you as beautiful is probably the things that aren't common where you live. Here (on the north of the country), Jessica Alba wouldn't get another look (because she'd look really plain - beautiful, but like other 1000 brazilian beautiful girls) , while you would be worshipped like a goddess (guys LOVE blonde girls here, and with blue/green eyes, they become doormats).


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Lia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL at the self analyzing stuff - i do it a lot also.
ITA with everyone... And the criticizing part, it's the hardest to overcome .

I'm your fan and i want to have your hair (i want to shave mine, it looks yucky, and i don't have any patience to spend hours drying it and then putting rollers at the points because they're flat straight




).

Remember one thing: Gisele is 'perfect' because of photoshopping - she smokes, do you know? In no time she'll be filled with wrinkles around the mouth





And Adriana Lima has big front teeth.


I agree! Plus I have seen pictures of Gisele without her makeup. She's still very pretty, but isn't the G we see in magazines.

You are naturally georgeous without a team of makeup artists - which is what all models, etc have.

Seriously, when I first joined up for MUT, I checked out peoples profiles to kind of get to know the people on here. The first thing I thought was how pretty you are.

P.S. I too get upset about how I have changed since my early 20's. I used to be skinny, tan and I didn't have acne scars.......I think about it all the time.


----------



## jayleelah (Mar 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif It doesnÂ´t even help that I also model sometimes since-I always seem to concentrate on the flaws that I have, and I look at supermodels and think "ok most people think IÂ´m pretty, but it would be so nice to be as flawless as Gisele, Adriana etc"
Ok on a scale from 1-10, how screwed up am I?





go back to your antidepressants right now! you're so screwed up



(just kidding






)You're wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy prettier than those girls!

Im not kissing your ass, girl. Everytime I see that Heidi Klum *****, she reminds me of you. And let me tell you, you're one of my MUT crushes


----------



## CellyCell (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Andi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Yup I know I should be thankful. I am very thankful for my health, thatÂ´s why I am getting more and more health-conscious every day. But I was always critisized by my dad since I can remember, and I guess that kinda stuck with me cause now I do it to myself. ItÂ´s a really hard thing to shake off since all I ever got was "but youÂ´re not xyz enough" etc. Maybe thatÂ´s why IÂ´m also so into perfecting my appearance, to get attention from men? Since I never got it from my dad?

lol...Little Miss Freud in the making here, I like to analyze myself





Ugh, sounds like me... my parents don't say nothing to me now but when I was younger my dad was always "you would look much prettier if you just lost weight or you did this or that" and I get compliments when I wear makeup, and wished I did without it. So I feel you... and my dad suffers from depression and my sister bi-polarism and I'm afraid I might all of a sudden get that. I too feel those bouts of depression during the winter time... "winter blues" perhaps? And what makes it worst is not going out at all and sluming around the house being lazy. 
So you're okay with those feelings, ya know? I tell myself that too... it's ok to be caught up in my appearance. I guess you can say it's better to care than not to care. I just try not to get depressed about it, I always think of a better outcome like... "well, one day it'll happen and I'll be happy".

Since you said you're feeling better about other insecurities you were telling your therapist then go on with this insecurity. It's all in our heads. I do believe it had to do with what's being said about/towards us when we're younger that affects how we see ourselves when we're older. You have no idea how screwed I feel about a lot of things that has happen to me when I was younger...

Maybe there is a program there that helps with building self-confidence? I've wanted to join one but don't know where there is one... or maybe getting more ready for school instead of just going in without nothing on? I do that when I feel like shit.. I put a bit more effort in my makeup and such, kinda ruins the purpose of feeling better about yourself without makeup, lmao but like I like the attention. Maybe perfecting the natural look with makeup will help... plus, dude Anders baby - I swear you don't need much to bring out your features. I'd personally be staring at you often if I were there.

Haha about Freud. Psychology was my favorite class in College, still kept the textbook and all. Id versus Ego... great times.

I ramble too much. Prolly didn't make sense at all. Let us know how you're feeling now!


----------



## Ricci (Mar 31, 2008)

10! cuz your so pretty!! But maybe its the fact u got off your meds.. you were fine before right?

It really can suck having a handsome boyffriend (I know)

keep your chin up keep us updated

hugs


----------



## Andi (Mar 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Ricci* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 10! cuz your so pretty!! But maybe its the fact u got off your meds.. you were fine before right?
It really can suck having a handsome boyffriend (I know)

keep your chin up keep us updated

hugs

hm well I had "ugly days" on my meds too, but they never really brought me down that much. And yeah having a handsome man can suck! I think he is sooo much better looking than me, he is perfect in every way...and I HATE it that he gets so much attention from females of all ages. hugs back

Originally Posted by *CellyCell* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ugh, sounds like me... my parents don't say nothing to me now but when I was younger my dad was always "you would look much prettier if you just lost weight or you did this or that" and I get compliments when I wear makeup, and wished I did without it. So I feel you... and my dad suffers from depression and my sister bi-polarism and I'm afraid I might all of a sudden get that. I too feel those bouts of depression during the winter time... "winter blues" perhaps? And what makes it worst is not going out at all and sluming around the house being lazy. 
So you're okay with those feelings, ya know? I tell myself that too... it's ok to be caught up in my appearance. I guess you can say it's better to care than not to care. I just try not to get depressed about it, I always think of a better outcome like... "well, one day it'll happen and I'll be happy".

Since you said you're feeling better about other insecurities you were telling your therapist then go on with this insecurity. It's all in our heads. I do believe it had to do with what's being said about/towards us when we're younger that affects how we see ourselves when we're older. You have no idea how screwed I feel about a lot of things that has happen to me when I was younger...

Maybe there is a program there that helps with building self-confidence? I've wanted to join one but don't know where there is one... or maybe getting more ready for school instead of just going in without nothing on? I do that when I feel like shit.. I put a bit more effort in my makeup and such, kinda ruins the purpose of feeling better about yourself without makeup, lmao but like I like the attention. Maybe perfecting the natural look with makeup will help... plus, dude Anders baby - I swear you don't need much to bring out your features. I'd personally be staring at you often if I were there.

Haha about Freud. Psychology was my favorite class in College, still kept the textbook and all. Id versus Ego... great times.

I ramble too much. Prolly didn't make sense at all. Let us know how you're feeling now!

still feeling kinda "meh". On top of that Shawn is out of state for 3 weeks, heÂ´s doing a training program for a specific job. If he passes the training and gets accepted I will have to post another long ass thread in the Advice forum..thatÂ´s all IÂ´ll say for now. IÂ´m secretly wishing he doesnÂ´t get accepted for the job though.




Gosh youÂ´re so right about how childhood can screw you up. I thank god that I wasnÂ´t beaten or abused as a child! But still, what happen in my childhood screwed me up enough...I learned so much about this in therapy.

I think depression/low self esteem also runs in my family (only the females though). My mom has had some depressive episodes, and my grandma is a nervous wreck...on serveral meds and all, but years of living with my grandpa has killed her emotionally...hm..if I think about it itÂ´s not in the genes then, itÂ´s the men theyÂ´re with that bring them down so much!!!

...puhh, another great reason to leave this country and marry my perfect man that treats me like a princess.

And hey IÂ´m the same about the compliments with makeup. Or maybe itÂ´s cause when I wear makeup IÂ´m much more confident that the confidence shows? I have never gotten any compliments when I wear no or very little makeup, but when I throw on everything there is I apparently look much better...makes me think, ya know?

anyways, enough with the rambling from my part. I need a little afternoon nap


----------



## Shelley (Apr 3, 2008)

Andi,

I think you are beautiful on the inside and outside.





I know how you feel. I get plenty of days where I feel ugly etc and then it passes. When you feel depressed it makes it more difficult, I know that myself.

I agree with Celly. Comments made in your childhood can affect you as you grow up. You try to ignore or block those past comments but its not always easy to do.

Were here for you. Hugs Andi.


----------



## Zoey (Apr 5, 2008)

Andi, I do agree with everyone else and I know it is really hard for you and it will take some time,but I really believe you will once have the confidence and really see yourself for the beautiful girl you are.*big hugs*


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 14, 2008)

I'm wondering if a slap to your face will make you see how beautiful you are. I'm just shocked at how someone so pretty can be so sad. It doesn't make sense. I don't think you should compare yourself to anyone, really. You've got your unique and not to mention, "perfect" face. I can guarantee you these women you 'oogle' over are thinking the same thing. I'd be livid if my significant other went out with models. But, that's why I wouldn't date a model in the first place, so that I wouldn't be put into those situations. If anything, you should just laugh at it all and don't let anyone get you down.


----------



## Andi (Apr 14, 2008)

Originally Posted by *jmgjmg623* /img/forum/go_quote.gif



I'm wondering if a slap to your face will make you see how beautiful you are. I'm just shocked at how someone so pretty can be so sad. It doesn't make sense. I don't think you should compare yourself to anyone, really. You've got your unique and not to mention, "perfect" face. I can guarantee you these women you 'oogle' over are thinking the same thing. I'd be livid if my significant other went out with models. But, that's why I wouldn't date a model in the first place, so that I wouldn't be put into those situations. If anything, you should just laugh at it all and don't let anyone get you down. lol yeah well maybe I need to be slapped. I think what gets to me most is that IÂ´m so far away from my fiancÃ© who happens to think I look perfect and flawless. I miss getting compliments like that and I miss seeing it in his eyes how I wished IÂ´d be able to see myself.
Well since I occasionally model as well I know itÂ´s not always easy for him either, itÂ´s natural to get jealous in those situations...especially when youÂ´re so far away from each other


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm hoping you didn't take the slap seriously...lol. I'm not too sure what to say about you and your fiance being so far away from eachother. From experience I can't handle long distance relationships. That's why I broke it off with my ex who was stationed in S.Korea. I don't regret a bit of it though because I met the love of my life and now we're having a daughter.



I'm really curious though, why do you need to hear it so often?


----------



## CandyApple (Apr 15, 2008)

Everyone has their insecurities, I'm sure even models like Gisele or Adriana have days when they don't feel great about themselves and feel self conscious about certain things. Nobody is perfect!! I can relate as well, I tend to compare myself to others, but I realized that doesn't get me anywhere. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to anything, but I've realized, no one is perfect, and I have to either keep hating my flaws and finding more I don't like or accept them, because those flaws are what makes me ME! Beauty is a state of mind. I find self affirmations can help a lot, stand in front of the mirror in the morning and tell yourself "I am beautiful" or "I am going to feel good about myself all day" or "I feel very happy about the way I look", "I accept my flaws".The thing with self affirmations is that even though you don't believe the statements are true at first, eventually they will stick in your sub-conscious and help you to overcome any negative feelings about yourself.I find it really helps.Give it a try for a week or so, try the self affirmations day and night, if it doesn't help, at the end of the week, you can toss the idea, but give it a try, I find it really helps!

I love this quote by Sophia Loren.....

â€œBeauty is how you feel inside, and it reflects in your eyes. It is not something physical.â€


----------



## Johnnie (Apr 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *CandyApple* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Everyone has their insecurities, I'm sure even models like Gisele or Adriana have days when they don't feel great about themselves and feel self conscious about certain things. Nobody is perfect!! I can relate as well, I tend to compare myself to others, but I realized that doesn't get me anywhere. I'm a perfectionist when it comes to anything, but I've realized, no one is perfect, and I have to either keep hating my flaws and finding more I don't like or accept them, because those flaws are what makes me ME! Beauty is a state of mind. I find self affirmations can help a lot, stand in front of the mirror in the morning and tell yourself "I am beautiful" or "I am going to feel good about myself all day" or "I feel very happy about the way I look", "I accept my flaws".The thing with self affirmations is that even though you don't believe the statements are true at first, eventually they will stick in your sub-conscious and help you to overcome any negative feelings about yourself.I find it really helps.Give it a try for a week or so, try the self affirmations day and night, if it doesn't help, at the end of the week, you can toss the idea, but give it a try, I find it really helps!

I love this quote by Sophia Loren.....

â€œBeauty is how you feel inside, and it reflects in your eyes. It is not something physical.â€


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 15, 2008)

Awww don't feel bad!! I feel like that all the time! And I have reason to feel that way lol! I think you're just having a bad day and to be honest, if my husband is going to hang out with a bunch of models than seriously, I'd feel even worse too.

I think everyone once in awhile we all feel like that. I use more mu now than I did 3 years ago and looking back, I envy how good my face was; how youthfull and even toned it was! I'm only 20 and my skin looks like crap, concealer is my best friend and I don't do anything to glam myself off.

I work all week, spend my weekends at home bc there's so much to do, haven't gone out with my husband in over 2 years (like a date), haven't cut my hair in over two years or even fixed it up in that long! I don't do anything and then there you go looking flawless and I envy you! lol Seriously, you just need to boost your self-esteem! Working out is a great way to do that. Just don't focus on these minor flaws that none of girls here can see bc all you're doing is making us more jealous


----------

